# Danville Georgetown Trails Near Seattle



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

We took advantage of the recent sunny weather in Seattle to wrap up our work in Maple Valley at the Danville Georgetown trail system. 
Over 27 miles of trails that wind around and across SE Summit Landsburg Road in Maple Valley.
We digitized this trail system through horseback and hiking but mountain biking is also allowed there. 
The history in this area is tremendous, from the Ridge Loop trail you can find a memorial to four miners who were trapped in a mine collapse in 1955 and never recovered. There are also many remnants of mining operations visible from the trail. 

















None of the trails here exceed 800 feet in elevation making this a good destination point throughout the winter months. 
Pics, Printable Trail Map, and much more free info can be found HERE 

Hope this is helpful and Happy Trails!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks! I have never been to these trails as I usually stick to cougar mountian and the fall city trails. I will have to check it out.


----------

